# Tec breath controller... Do more parameters equal better?



## MexicanBreed (Aug 7, 2019)

I have been in awe watching what some people are able to achieve with breath controllers. I can see the value in it for someone who is a paid professional and needs that amount of expressivity, and who can actually take advantage of it all.

There is the icon platform m+, which has 9 motorized faders and can do midi cc. I was set on something like that since it seemed everyone wants and recommends that sort of thing... But then I saw the tecontrol.

Although I imagine it would amount to a highly individual choice, I wonder if it would be better in the long run to learn how to play and produce with it rather than get it in a year or two, as opposed to using faders. 

Since it is a bit of an expense, I wonder how many would recommend going for the most expensive one- the bbc2- or the entry model. Thanks


----------



## ptram (Aug 7, 2019)

It's really a personal choice. If all you need is volume control, the simpler controller is very responsive, and easy to adapt to your playing.

The bigger one does things that can be useful if you really want to controls things live, or record more things in a single pass. While bigger, it is easy to wear.

They are both of high quality. Just imagine what you will be doing with them, and decide if you want simple or more powerful.

Paolo


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 7, 2019)

It may or may not be that more is better in some cases but the curves in the TEC software editor have been really important for me. You obviously want a fairly equal curve for a wind instrument or thereabouts but if you just want to goose the dyn xfade a little that’s a different curve.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Aug 7, 2019)

Thank you both. I play a guitar through a midi converter vst, which is quite awesome, but still far away from being controllable as to even resemble anything real. However, I do feel it is much more intuitive for me to sound realistic on the guitar. I bought a midi keyboard and hopefully will be able to play a few things. Since I had forever seen people using faders to control parameters, I just assumed that was the way to do it. Imagine my surprise when I saw someone with the tecontrol. 

I guess another way to phrase my original doubt.... Kinda pointless, probably... Would my money be better spent on the breath controller or a fader controller? The midi keyboard will have sliders, expression pedal input, etc. If the breath controller... Would I be missing much with the entry model? I don't expect people to make my mind up for me, but I would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Aug 7, 2019)

For most vst’s I think faders/knobs would be the way to go. Breath controllers are mostly for brass/wind instrument sample libraries. Although you might some use out it while playing guitar along w some midi foot pedals. Really though I would have some kind of mod wheel and at least a few faders and knobs.


----------



## reddognoyz (Aug 8, 2019)

I find the breath controller also helpful for string sections and synths. I love two free hands


----------



## ptram (Aug 8, 2019)

I don't see breath controllers and faders as alternatives, but as complimentary controls. For example, you can control dynamics with your breath, and timbre variations with faders. They are both useful.

Paolo


----------



## MexicanBreed (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks to everyone. Soon(ish) I will have a master keyboard with faders, knobs, pads, etc. Maybe I should have said this wasn't an either/or proposition. I understand that the breath controller wouldn't replace all the others. When it comes to approaching a realistic sound, I just thought I would have to learn how to do so with faders, as I've seen done. 

If I'm not mistaken, the breath controller would usually replace what a mod wheel does, but more "human" since variation is greater, no? All those organic nuances that composers try to achieve. I know that it can be assigned to other stuff as well. 

Maybe if the entry level adjusted two parameters I'd be more willing to try it. To be honest, I thought I'd just bite the bullet and get the bbc2, but as I saw the final amount converted to my currency I had to contain myself since the BC and the icon platform m+ are very close in price... And my keyboard will have those controls anyway. 

The great allure is that the BC makes it seem we'd be closer to actually playing the VI. That is a big, big attraction.


----------



## ptram (Aug 8, 2019)

Breath control is more organic, at least with some sounds. And allows for more realistic phrasing (you don't have to think at how long a flutist's breath can last: you just do it!).

This, if you learn to use it. It's like any other wind instrument, requiring some breathing training. Even if it demands for way less breath than a real wind instrument.

Keep in mind that external faders are available, even if you don't get a master keyboard including them.

Paolo


----------



## Ben (Aug 8, 2019)

I have the small TEC breath controller with only one curve and it works for my workflow. Most of the times I use it to record x-fades (live or additional). For Expression I use simple curves or record it a second time.
Wood, Brass and Strings sounds so much more vivid with it. For strings I use different curves for the different libraries I layer.
I was a little shocked when I saw the tax of the controller (on the TEC webpage all prices are without tax; so you have to pay (120€ + 12€ shipping) * 25% swedish tax => 165€ for the USB MIDI Breath Controller)


----------



## MexicanBreed (Aug 8, 2019)

Is that tax applicable worldwide? Maybe I didn't even get to the tax part, only to the controller + shipping. In that case, I might just go for the entry one later and hope it suffices along with an expression pedal.


----------



## Ben (Aug 8, 2019)

No idea, but it applies to europe as far as I know. You will see the tax in the paypal checkout window, and I think you can still cancel the order at this stage.


----------



## AndyP (Jan 9, 2020)

Ordered the simple one from TEControl today. One curve and vibrato by foot control or modwheel is adequate
If I was 20 years younger and more agile I might have chosen the 4 control option.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Jan 9, 2020)

How old are you Andy?? 

Would you be kind enough to report back your experience?


----------



## AndyP (Jan 18, 2020)

MexicanBreed said:


> How old are you Andy??
> 
> Would you be kind enough to report back your experience?


I'm 53, I don't do any sport, but I've still remained somehow pithy and slim. I'm lucky.
I'm totally satisfied with the simple TEControl and it does what I expected it to do.
It takes a little time to get it right and the up swells are easier than down. It's a practice thing.
And I'm glad I don't smoke, my respect for people who play wind instruments has increased massively. You need good breath but it's worth it. With the modwheel it is more difficult to control wind instruments.

The purchase was definitely worthwhile.


----------

